# Sciatica Recovery Period?



## nixorz (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone know how long this should take to recover from. I had it for about 3 weeks now and its still hurting. I am currently taking some anti-inflammatory meds that were prescribed to me by the doc. Been taking the meds for 2 weeks now.


----------



## dgwright (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't speak to the recovery period - what does your doc say?
I have had inflamed sciatic nerve before and it is painful. I eventually got a steroid shot which is the next level from anti-inflammatories.
I can definitely recommend this device - http://www.copelanddata.net/hamstretch/index.htm - as well as core strength exercises to reduce the likelihood of recurrence.


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*little insight*

Sciatica is a tricky subject. Sciatica pain and sciatica like pain (pseudo sciatic) can have many different causes. One of which is direct irritation on the nerve, from either muscle, inflammation of structures around the nerve, or misalignment of the vertebra or Sacrum iliac structures. Anti-inflammatory can help some but is there is another cause such as a subluxation you may need to see a second opinion.
The big question is where does the pain travel too? (buttock, knee, ankle, big toe)
Have you ever tried Chiropractic for this pain?


----------



## nixorz (Apr 23, 2009)

I am mainly having pain that is localized deep in my left glut. My doc said that PT will be the next step if I am still experiencing pain after a month.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

I have had excellent success treating sciatica with Thai Massage. Specifically working at releasing the erector spinae, all 3 gluteal muscles, quadratus lumborum, tensor fascia latta, piriformis, the six deep lateral rotators and the hamstrings. Also illio-psoas to a lesser degree. I've had my clients continue to maintain flexibility in the same for continued relief..


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

Pain in the Glute is most likly an Lumbar vertebra, or Sacrum/iliac subluxation w/associated piriformis contracture. give good thought about going to a chiropactor they have the tools to help out with both. Go to Activator.com to find a Doctor of Chiropractic in your area. This technique is very safe and non invasive. They use a specific tool/instrument called an activator. This tool has different settings. These settings allow them to adjust the bone and the muscles. This is an excellent technique for people that have never been to a chiropractor before, there is none of the twisting or pressing that most people think of with chiropractic. This is also the most researched technique. best of all there is no referal required to go.:thumbsup:


----------

